
Modern JavaScript explained for dinosaurs - mooreds
https://medium.com/@peterxjang/modern-javascript-explained-for-dinosaurs-f695e9747b70
======
sethammons
This was a welcome introduction to modern js build stuffs. I'm a js dinosaur.
The last time I used it for realsies, there was this new jQuery thing (and the
first time I used js was to auto-set the cursor to a login field to avoid
having to click the text box, which I thought was pretty sweet). When I went
to look at it again, it seemed like everyone went crazy. This article helped
frame things. Thanks!

------
sebpmtl
Good article! When I think about old javascript I think about more inline
scripting and the word "dhtml".

